# Please say hi to Deisel, Tucker and Bella's foster brother



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

We drove a long way to pick this little guy up today and everybody is tired...all except Deisel! He seems to have boundless energy. He lost his first home because his owners landlord said he had to go. Then he lost his first foster home because the two older dogs in the house didn't warm up to his puppy antics. So he's with us now, and I hope it all works out with Tucker and Bella. He could use some stability in his life. Right now he's in his crate with a Kong. He chews for a while, then howls for a bit, then chews some more. I think he will wear himself out pretty soon. 

The rescue society said he was a shepherd mix, but he looks more husky to me. The vet told the first foster mom that he is 14 weeks...hard to tell. But he's a bundle of puppy happiness and energy. He has some mange that's being treated and is missing fur over his eyes. I predict he's going to be a gorgeous boy in a few weeks. He always in motion so it's hard to get a good picture. This is the best I could get tonight. I'll post more later.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Congrats on your new addition! Deisel is a great name!
Can't wait to see more pics, especially of the 3 playing together! So wonderful of you to take this little guy in, sounds like he has not had a great start in life. He hit the jackpot now!!!!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Looking forward to the antics. I can tell already this is going to be a great thread. Bless you for taking him in.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations Kathleen and family, he looks adorable. How wonderful of you to help!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Diesel's adorable, thank you for Fostering.
Looking forward to your updates and seeing lots of pictures.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

What a handsome pup! I just want to give him a huge hug and lots of kises


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Aw he looks beautiful! I hope he settles in well over the next few days. Its so sad when you hear their back stories, and just wish you could have been there for him from the start. I hope he has a great future ahead of him


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Diesel*



OutWest said:


> We drove a long way to pick this little guy up today and everybody is tired...all except Deisel! He seems to have boundless energy. He lost his first home because his owners landlord said he had to go. Then he lost his first foster home because the two older dogs in the house didn't warm up to his puppy antics. So he's with us now, and I hope it all works out with Tucker and Bella. He could use some stability in his life. Right now he's in his crate with a Kong. He chews for a while, then howls for a bit, then chews some more. I think he will wear himself out pretty soon.
> 
> The rescue society said he was a shepherd mix, but he looks more husky to me. The vet told the first foster mom that he is 14 weeks...hard to tell. But he's a bundle of puppy happiness and energy. He has some mange that's being treated and is missing fur over his eyes. I predict he's going to be a gorgeous boy in a few weeks. He always in motion so it's hard to get a good picture. This is the best I could get tonight. I'll post more later.


Welcome Diesel. Can't wait to see more pics of you and hear more and more from your new family!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Our first day has been uneventful mostly. I've kept him separate from Tucker and Bella. We did a long distance thing with Bella with both on leash. Bella did OK most of the time but when we got close she got barky and scared Diesel so we casually backed off and will try again tomorrow. 

He spent the morning sleeping on my tummy, went for a walk, and then napped next to me on my bed. (I'm re-couping from a back muscle spasm so that all worked for me.  ) He loves the heated throw blanket in the living room (see pic with my DD, on couch). 

I'm hoping he will find his forever family fairly soon. He's a sweetheart but baby animals of all kinds are really hard work! He is teething and into _everything_! The mange is quite bad on his face so I'm hoping people can look beyond that. When the fur grows in he's going to be a gorgeous black fluffy guy with beautiful white paws, tummy, and eyebrows.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

One more picture... Close up of Diesel's face, sleeping.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I had forgotten how much work puppies can be. :doh: Diesel is teething and his potty training is spotty, so frequent visits outdoors are necessary. On the upside, he's easily distracted and always up for a romp. I introduced him to the construction workers and he wiggled all over for them. :bowl:

Right now he's chewing on a bone while I rest my back on the couch. I have him tethered to me at all times. His bite inhibition is nonexistent so we are working on that. He just jumped in my lap and latched onto my face. Ouch! 

I only had second hand info from the previous foster about the medication he's on. So I called the prescribing vets office and found out the dosage he was getting was twice what they prescribed. Not good, so I'll fix that. Will take him to my vet on Wednesday to get neutering stitches out and then we can start bathing with him with medicated shampoo. 

Meanwhile he's chewing on anything he can (hence the tether), and being cute, charming and a little devil. Hope he gets adopted soon!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

O. M. G. He is so darn tooting cute. I just wanto to bundle him up and kiss him.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Just had to add another... Best pictures of him are when sleeping. He's a blur of motion when awake!

Sorry pic is upside down...if you click on it, it is right side up.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

*The heritage game...what breeds are in Diesel?*

I'm curious to know what people think. His fur is soft and fluffy. His ear are pricked and seem to be getting ready to stand up straight. He supposedly about 14 weeks and weighs 21.5 lbs (I think he's a bit thin.) it's hard to tell because of the bald spots around his eyes from the mange, but I beleive he will have white circles around his eyes with white eyebrows. These are the two best pictures of his face I've been able to get. 

What do you all think? The rescue has listed him as a shepherd mix. I think he's more likely husky. He's all cuteness in any case!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Second picture of Diesel....to go wih previous post.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Diesel is adorable and hope he finds a forever home soon. Great of you to take this little guy in. As for breed hard to tell but could be a Husky Shepard mix.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Wow....i was thinking German Shepard mix....he is going to be so handsome.

My rescue Charlie loves the heated throw too! If I get up I come back to find him on top of it  must be comforting for them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's so adorable, I think he may be Shepherd/Husky mix too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*He is adorable*



OutWest said:


> I'm curious to know what people think. His fur is soft and fluffy. His ear are pricked and seem to be getting ready to stand up straight. He supposedly about 14 weeks and weighs 21.5 lbs (I think he's a bit thin.) it's hard to tell because of the bald spots around his eyes from the mange, but I beleive he will have white circles around his eyes with white eyebrows. These are the two best pictures of his face I've been able to get.
> 
> What do you all think? The rescue has listed him as a shepherd mix. I think he's more likely husky. He's all cuteness in any case!


Maybe he's Husky, Malamute, Samoyed, German Shep Mix. 
Diesel is just adorable!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Little Diesel continues to grow and grow. I took him to my vet recently and he's back on clavamox for an infection, but his mange is clearing up nicely. His forehead still looks funny. :bowl: We decided he's mostly husky, with some shepherd thrown in. He's going to be a gorgeous dog and will probably hit 60 lbs. I've been pushing the rescue to start promoting him. I think he will be be easy to find a home for. 

In the meantime, my two are NOT happy he is here. Introductions have not worked and it's exhausting shuffling dogs from room to room to keep them apart. I've been working with Diesel on bite inhibition but it's a rough go. He has the basic idea, but when he's excited all [email protected]&$ breaks loose with him. I was lying on the couch a couple days ago and DD let him into the room. He launched himself at me and one of his canines caught a nostril. Lots of blood. :doh: No major damage, just blood and pain... He has the sweetest temperament but he's is an excitable baby boy! 

At any rate....I've enjoyed having him, but I'm looking forward to him finding a forever home.

Here is a picture of him doing what he does best...snoozing next to me on the couch.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry Tucker and Bella are not happy with their little house guest, he's so cute. 
His coloring and markings are beautiful.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Sorry Tucker and Bella are not happy with their little house guest, he's so cute.
> His coloring and markings are beautiful.


He really is beautiful and will be gorgeous when full grown. It's hard to get good pictures of him because of the dark and light contrast of his fur...and he because he never sits still unless sleeping. Here's one picture of him stretched out that shows his tummy. Sweet little guy. (Even though he's a devil with puppy teeth. :curtain


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awww, what a great picture, he's too cute.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

He is absolutely gorgeous, with beautiful markings and a cute face like that I agree that it should not be difficult to find him a loving forever home! Poor you having to keep them all apart, its a full-time job I'm sure, but such a great thing you're doing.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

DJdogman said:


> He is absolutely gorgeous, with beautiful markings and a cute face like that I agree that it should not be difficult to find him a loving forever home! Poor you having to keep them all apart, its a full-time job I'm sure, but such a great thing you're doing.


Thank you. Yesterday and today(so far) have been dreadful. All the dogs are edgy. Bella was so upset a while ago, she leapt into my face and whacked my jaw from the side. I'm covered in bruises and little bite marks. Ready for peace on the homefront again.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I took young Diesel to meet his new family today. I have such mixed feelings. I took on more than I could handle with him--too much going on right now and Tucker didn't like him so I was playing musical rooms with the dogs. I'm so relieved he's gone and I think Tucker and Bella are figuring it out and happy too. But he cried and wanted to follow me when I left for the car. He's such a sweet little guy and very loving. I'm glad he's now in a permanent home and can attach to his forever family.

They seem like a very sweet couple and have been waiting for just the right dog. They are all prepared with plans for daycare (both work) and a vet picked out etc. I think he's in very good hands.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Outwest*



OutWest said:


> I took young Diesel to meet his new family today. I have such mixed feelings. I took on more than I could handle with him--too much going on right now and Tucker didn't like him so I was playing musical rooms with the dogs. I'm so relieved he's gone and I think Tucker and Bella are figuring it out and happy too. But he cried and wanted to follow me when I left for the car. He's such a sweet little guy and very loving. I'm glad he's now in a permanent home and can attach to his forever family.
> 
> They seem like a very sweet couple and have been waiting for just the right dog. They are all prepared with plans for daycare (both work) and a vet picked out etc. I think he's in very good hands.


Outwest: They sound like just the right family and our serious about being committed to sweet Diesel. Bless you for all you went through.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I really feel for you, it must have been tough but bless you for helping sweet Diesel, I am sure he will have a wonderful new life with his forever family.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

swishywagga said:


> I really feel for you, it must have been tough but bless you for helping sweet Diesel, I am sure he will have a wonderful new life with his forever family.


Thank you all. Fostering IS really hard work in many ways. But it's sad because I don't belive I'll be able to do any more. Tucker just didn't want the puppy around. He might have come round over time or with a better, more experienced owner, but I don't want to go through the musical rooms ever again. And I missed spending time with my two--they got the short end of the stick the whole time Diesel was here.


----------

